# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  من يعرف شيئا عن تفسير القرآن العظيم للشيخ أحمد بن إسماعيل الكوراني؟؟

## أبو عبيدة الهاني

السلام عليكم إخواني الكرام
الإخوة الباحثون في كتاب الله تعالى...
من يعرف شيئا عن تفسير القرآن العظيم للشيخ أحمد بن إسماعيل الكوراني؟؟
هل هو مخطوط أو مطبوع؟
وإذا كان مخطوطا فأين توجد نسخه؟

----------


## أبو عبيدة الهاني

سبحان الله، بحثت على النت فوجدت الجواب..
وهاهو بين أيديكم:


غاية الأماني في تفسير الكلام الرباني - دراسة وتحقيق- [رسالة دكتوراة]

د. محمد بن سريع السريع    

غاية الأماني في تفسير الكلام الرباني لأحمد بن إسماعيل الكوراني
من أول سورة الأنفال إلى آخر سورة إبراهيم دراسة وتحقيقاً


تتكون الرسالة من مقدمة وقسمين وخاتمة.
المقدمة بينت فيها أهمية الموضوع وخطة البحث والمنهج في كتابته.
القسم الأول: الدراسة، وفيها بابان:
الباب الأول: الشيخ أحمد بن إسماعيل الكوراني –رحمه الله-. وفيه فصلان:
الفصل الأول: حياته وآثاره، وفيه:
أولاً: نسبه ومولده.
ثانياً: طلبه للعلم وشيوخه.
ثالثاً: تلامذته.
رابعاً: آثاره العلمية.
خامساً: عقيدته ومذهبه الفقهي.
سادساً: وفاته.
الفصل الثاني: عصر المؤلف –رحمه الله-:
أولاً: الحالة السياسية.
ثانياً: الحالة الاجتماعية.
ثالثاً: الحالة العلمية.

الباث الثاني: تفسير غاية الأماني: وفيه فصلان:
الفصل الأول: التعريف بالكتاب:
أولاً: اسم الكتاب، ونسبته للمؤلف، ونسخه.
ثانياً: مصادر المؤلف في تفسيره.
الفصل الثاني: منهج المؤلف في تفسيره (غاية الأماني).
المبحث الأول: التفسير بالمنقول.
المبحث الثاني: التفسير بالرأي.
القسم الثاني: التحقيق من أول سورة الأنفال إلى آخر سورة إبراهيم.

الخاتمة:

وفيها:
1- مكانة الشيخ الكوراني ومنزلته العلمية، حيث قام بالتدريس في العديد من المدارس كما تولى العديد من المناصب الهامة كقضاء العسكر والإفتاء، كما يتضح هذا من خلال مؤلفاته التي سطرها والتي كان أكثرها مما له صلة بالقرآن وعلومه.
2- يعتبر تفسير (غاية الأماني) من التفاسير المختصرة إذا ما قارناه بغيره من كتب التفسير، فهو لا يسهب في سرد الأقوال ولا ذكر النصوص ولا تعداد الأوجه.
3- لم يذكر المؤلف –رحمه الله- منهجه في مقدمة الكتاب، ولذا فإني اعتمدت على الاستقراء –من خلال الجزء الذي أسند إلي تحقيقه- في بيان المنهج.
4- على الرغم من أن الكتاب يصنف من كتب التفسير بالرأي الممدوح إلا أن المؤلف –رحمه الله- تبرز عنايته بالمأثور واهتمامه به، ولعل إقباله على الحديث الشريف، وتلقيه عن أئمته من أسباب ذلك.
5- والمؤلف –رحمه الله- أشعري العقيدة، ولذا فإنه قد فسر بعضاً من آيات العقائد على ضوء هذه العقيدة، مع أنه قد يأخذ بقول أهل السنة في بعض المواضع مما يدل على عدم تعصبه.
6- ومع عناية المؤلف –رحمه الله- بالسنة إلا أنه يروي كثيراً من الأحاديث بالمعنى، كما أنه وهم في نسبة بعض الأحاديث إلى غير من خرجها.
7- كما أنه أورد الكثير من الإسرائيليات نقلاً عن الزمخشري دون تعقب أو بيان إلا ما كان من تصديرها بقيل أو روي.
8- ظهرت شخصية المؤلف –رحمه الله- من خلال ترجيحاته واختياراته من الأقوال التي يذكرها.
9- من السمات البارزة في تفسير (غاية الأماني) كثرة التعقبات للزمخشري والبيضاوي، حيث لم يعتمد المؤلف النقل المجرد.
10- اهتم المؤلف –رحمه الله- بالقراءات السبع مع ذكر حججها وعللها.
11- كما كانت عنايته وافرة بالجوانب اللغوية والنحوية والبلاغية.
رحم الله الشيخ الكوراني، وأسكنه فسيح جناته، ورزقنا العلم النافع، وجعل عملنا صالحاً ولوجهه خالصاً، وصلى الله وسلم على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.

----------


## الطيب وشنان

هل هو :
  احمد بن إسماعيل بن محمد بن إسماعيل بن علي تيمور، الكوراني، الكردي
المشهور :ب  احمد تيمور باشا ؟
 ( 1288ـ 1348هـ =1871ـ1930م)

----------


## أبو عبيدة الهاني

أخي الطيب..
هو أحمد بن إسماعيل بن عثمان الكوراني شهاب الدين الشافعي ثم الحنفي [٨١٣ - ٨٩٣ه] : مفسر كردي الأصل من أهل شهرزور، تعلم بمصر ورحل إلى بلاد الترك فعهد إليه السلطان مراد بن عثمان بتعليم ولي عهده محمد الفاتح، وولي القضاء في أيام الفاتح، وتوفي بالقسطنطينية. الأعلام ١/٩٧

----------


## الطيب وشنان

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## عرفان ابن خليل

يا اخي ابحث عن هذا الرابط باسم (molla gürani);هذه رسالة دوكتوره من سورة النجم الي سورة الناس:http://tez2.yok.gov.tr/

----------


## عبدالمومن براهيم الجزائري

لدي أكثر من 15 تفسير أما هذا التفسير فأول مرة أسمع به . فبارك الله فيك و رزقك التقوى و العلم النافع.

----------


## عبدالمومن براهيم الجزائري

> أخي الطيب..
> هو أحمد بن إسماعيل بن عثمان الكوراني شهاب الدين الشافعي ثم الحنفي [٨١٣ - ٨٩٣ه] : مفسر كردي الأصل من أهل شهرزور، تعلم بمصر ورحل إلى بلاد الترك فعهد إليه السلطان مراد بن عثمان بتعليم ولي عهده محمد الفاتح، وولي القضاء في أيام الفاتح، وتوفي بالقسطنطينية. الأعلام ١/٩٧


 هل هو محمد الفاتح الذي نعرفه أم أخر

----------

